# small or large peep hole diameter



## loudvol (Jun 10, 2006)

Please tell me the pros and cons of small vs, large peep hole sizes.And who makes the best self aligning peeps?


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I use a 1/8 inch hole with a #1 clarifier. It sizes up with my black eagle scope very well. As for self aligning, I use good strings and once I set my peep, it stays there. I don't like a peep with a small hole. It makes it more difficult to see those dark shadowed targets. Some will argue that a small peep is more accurate, but I never found it to be.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Peep*

I used the peep with the rubber tube for years. I tried many types of tubes and still had breakage way too often. I now shoot the type that ties into the string. I find many advantages to the tubeless type to the tube type. You do need to have a stable string. Many advantages. Less speed loss , quieter , and the huge difference is the light that gets to your eye. Think about the tube type peep. You look through a piece of plastic with a hole in the middle. The plastic piece blocks a lot of light . You would not believe how bright your sight picture is with just a small ring to look through. I like a .187 ID peep.
Don't buy a plastic type, buy the one made from aluminum. Also look for one that has a shallow groove on the OD. This allows you to tie it into your string. I use .187 because it is the right diameter to match up well with the outer housing of my HHA 5000 sight. There are several ID's available to match what you prefer.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Large Or Small peep Hole Diameter*

The size peep that you use depends on the type of shooting you are doing. If you are just target shooting, or shooting 3D, then a small peep hole diameter is what you want to use. In a hunting situation, a larger diameter peep hole is better because it will gather more light in low light situations.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

Buksknr53, is right for outside shooting ie. 3D you can get away with a much smaller peep. For indoor shooting a larger peep will allow you to see your entire scope.

Take an indoor bow and set it up with a peep that looks like it is the same size as your scope and look at it outside, the same peep will look huge in the outdoor light.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

small for shooting spots. big for shooting deer (big enough to surround the sight housing) - get more light and can see more target area on close-in shots. Never a tube.


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

Short ATA bows may need a larger diameter peep as well b/c of the string angle creating more distance between the peep and your eye.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

fletched said:


> I use a 1/8 inch hole with a #1 clarifier. It sizes up with my black eagle scope very well. As for self aligning, I use good strings and once I set my peep, it stays there. I don't like a peep with a small hole. It makes it more difficult to see those dark shadowed targets. Some will argue that a small peep is more accurate, but I never found it to be.


I am with you on this fletched. It really depends on your eyes. I a super peep which sounds like what you have. I have tried a few smaller apatures, but always go back to the 1/8. I usually adjust my beam to fit the housing into the peep.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

I like my fletcher tru peep in 3/16 of an inch. I like to center my sight housing and this peep allows me to see all of my sight for consistent centering of the sight.
good luck


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Im with Doe Slayer...I also find the large peep allows me to completeley see the outside of my sight thereby assisting in identifying bow cant without always refering to the horizontal level bubble.:teeth:


----------

